# Cryptorchids



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm testing a puppy for herding. His job will be as a chore dog with pretty tough sheep. My concern is that he mature mentally before neutering. How risky is it to wait until the puppy is closer to age three before neutering. I'm interested in hearing from the folks who have actually had cryptorchids and didnt' neuter right away.

Thanks.

T


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

I lost my Dobe to testicular cancer - he was monorchid and I knew I should have neutered him but I wanted to wait until when I'm not sure. He died a horrible death and I'd never do it again. Neuter him sooner than later man!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Beau was a bilateral cryptorchid, they went yo-yo for awhile and then went up and stayed up after 4 months old. He died around 4 from unrelated causes... no testicular cancer. Although they were shrunken and attached to weird places inside the body cavity, and would have been harder to remove.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I'm testing a puppy for herding. His job will be as a chore dog with pretty tough sheep. My concern is that he mature mentally before neutering. How risky is it to wait until the puppy is closer to age three before neutering. I'm interested in hearing from the folks who have actually had cryptorchids and didnt' neuter right away.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> T


I'd wait till he was at least 18 months but no longer then two years old


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jill Lyden said:


> I lost my Dobe to testicular cancer - he was monorchid and I knew I should have neutered him but I wanted to wait until when I'm not sure. He died a horrible death and I'd never do it again. Neuter him sooner than later man!


How old? Two things have come up in my research--testicular cancer and testicular torsion.

Terrasita


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

he was shy of his 5th birthday.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jill Lyden said:


> he was shy of his 5th birthday.



How old was he when he was neutered?


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

I'm sorry I wasn't clear. My dobe died just shy of his 5th birthday due to testicular cancer. He was a monorchid and I decided not to neuter him for varied but stupid reasons. If I ever had another monorchid or a cryptorchid I would neuter at 6 months.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Many years ago we had a whippet that was a cryptorchid. Not knowing anything about such things we never neutered him. He died around 7 years old I think from a snake bite.

I neutered my BC around 20 months old and he has to deal with pretty tough sheep in that the ewes are big and aggressive when they have lambs on them and it doesnt seem to phase him mentally or physically no matter how many times they challenge him he keeps working. He is now 27 months old.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Why the hell don't you ask Don about that, Terrasita


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Why the hell don't you ask Don about that, Terrasita


Hahahaha, as my mama would say---sh** disturber.:evil:


T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sara Waters said:


> Many years ago we had a whippet that was a cryptorchid. Not knowing anything about such things we never neutered him. He died around 7 years old I think from a snake bite.
> 
> I neutered my BC around 20 months old and he has to deal with pretty tough sheep in that the ewes are big and aggressive when they have lambs on them and it doesnt seem to phase him mentally or physically no matter how many times they challenge him he keeps working. He is now 27 months old.



One of the factors is he is a pembroke welsh corgi. Over the years, I have discovered that sheep will challenge on size alone so in order to deal with ewes w/ lambs and rams, it needs to be a dog of a certain level of power. This is where fight drive and tenacity come into play. Dogs that I've neutered or spayed late in life age 5 or older never showed any differences in the work. It just dawned on me that I've worked a Cardigan that's probably neutered and he has what it takes. I'll have to ask his owner what age he was done. For me dogs neutered at 6 months are like perpetual puppies. So I'd like him older. For me the first maturity leg is always 26-28 months. However, with the testicles retained, is it medically necessary to get them out as soon as possible. The vet references are varied on this, so thought I'd toss it out to the forum.

T


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

FWIW - my mal was neutered at 7 months. He is as much of an asshat now, 6 years later, as he was at that age, though with better obedience now. 

At 4 months old he would chase the escapee goats back into their field at my friend's place. At 3 yrs, he took down one of her sheep. (Didn't know there were loose sheep in the back field when I let him out of my car).

He still has a way with the ladies and is willing to go the distance if given the opportunity.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I have an 8 month old monorchid. The vet said wait no longer than 18 months to neuter, Giving him to 18 months gives him the testosterone for good bone and joint development. At 6 months he had nothing and now he has one and my vet said she had a dog get both testicles at 12 months. I m waiting the 18 months since my vet is comfortable with that.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> One of the factors is he is a pembroke welsh corgi. Over the years, I have discovered that sheep will challenge on size alone so in order to deal with ewes w/ lambs and rams, it needs to be a dog of a certain level of power. This is where fight drive and tenacity come into play. Dogs that I've neutered or spayed late in life age 5 or older never showed any differences in the work. It just dawned on me that I've worked a Cardigan that's probably neutered and he has what it takes. I'll have to ask his owner what age he was done. For me dogs neutered at 6 months are like perpetual puppies. So I'd like him older. For me the first maturity leg is always 26-28 months. However, with the testicles retained, is it medically necessary to get them out as soon as possible. The vet references are varied on this, so thought I'd toss it out to the forum.
> 
> T


I would then think it is probably going to depend on the dog. My BC was a big strong confident dog as a puppy and he still is. I think with a dog like him neutering at 20-22 months was never going to be a problem. With a different temperament could be different I guess. I dont know how long it takes before you know what level of power a dog has. I knew with my BC from early on but some dogs take longer to develop. I have never dealt with a corgi but I would guess they do need a good powerful prescence about them to compensate for their size. I have seen quite a few small kelpies deal with tough sheep because they had what it takes.

I have several older females that I neutered around 6 months and they matured nicely into very good dogs, so maybe it is a boy thing to be perpetual puppies or perhaps down to individual temperaments. I have only had 2 boy dogs both neutered at 20-22 months and they are fine.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sara Waters said:


> I would then think it is probably going to depend on the dog. My BC was a big strong confident dog as a puppy and he still is. I think with a dog like him neutering at 20-22 months was never going to be a problem. With a different temperament could be different I guess. I dont know how long it takes before you know what level of power a dog has. I knew with my BC from early on but some dogs take longer to develop. I have never dealt with a corgi but I would guess they do need a good powerful prescence about them to compensate for their size. I have seen quite a few small kelpies deal with tough sheep because they had what it takes.
> 
> I have several older females that I neutered around 6 months and they matured nicely into very good dogs, so maybe it is a boy thing to be perpetual puppies or perhaps down to individual temperaments. I have only had 2 boy dogs both neutered at 20-22 months and they are fine.



Basically, I tested this litter at 9 weeks and picked MINE. At 6 months, the rest of the litter is just starting to show what Rhemy showed at 9 weeks--especially the cryptorchid puppy has come on real strong this last couple of weeks. He was the strongest with my environmental testing and my pick before I put them on stock. I'll see him again on Sunday and the sheep I take him in with will show me how much dog he is. Anything I've picked as a baby puppy had all the power and then some so if he shows it now, he'll have it in adulthood. Certain things do come to them later though. We'll see what he shows on Sunday.

From what's said 18 months to Age 2 should be the range. We for sure don't want to neuter before the growth plates close.

T


----------

